# Portal Clima - raster's



## joaoantoniovaz (6 Jan 2023 às 16:32)

Boa tarde, ao ir ao catalogo do portal do clima, em http://portaldoclima.pt/thredds/catalog/ipmadt/catalog.html, queria ficar com os raster's para os cenários climáticos, mas não percebo nada das legendas, visto que não há informação das mesmas. alguém sabe explicar-me como aceder a esses dados e o que significam? querias as temperaturas médias por mês e precitipação.


----------

